# Ist Game of Thrones empfehlenswert?



## Paradoxium (2. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

Ja man glaubt es kaum - ich habe noch nie GoT gesehen. Meine Kumpels labern immer davon, aber mir hats nie zugesagt da ich den Mittelalter quatsch eigentlich nicht mag. Bei mir musses ballern.

Trotzdem hat jetzt einer meiner älteren Bekannten (55 Jahre) gesagt dass er die Serie übelst feiert, weil es um Intrigen etc. geht. Da hats mich dann doch mal interessiert.


Jetzt könnte ich dank Amazon Angebot die erste Staffel in HD für 14,99€ kaufen. Nicht dass ich wegen 15€ rummachen würde, aber es wär halt doch Geld rausgeschmissen.
In Amazon Prime ist es ja nicht inbegriffen, bietet Netflix es noch an?

Was ist euer Nr.1 Grund es anzuschauen?

Viele Grüße
Paradoxium


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2015)

Titten, Blut, Witz, Props, Story-Setting und alle sterben.


----------



## Paradoxium (2. Juli 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Titten, Blut, Witz, Props, Story-Setting und alle sterben.



Ist dein Grund es anzuschauen oder soll das mir sagen dass du es nicht empfiehlst wegen Eintönigkeit? Mit letzterem wärst du der Erste


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juli 2015)

Ich kannte es nicht und hab mal so Mitte der 3. Staffel aus versehen reingezappt und bin glatt hängen geblieben,  jetzt warte ich bis die 6. Staffel Endlich  ins Free-TV kommt.

Sehr verzweigte Handlungsstränge, Intriegen, Inzest, Mord&Totschlag, Hacken und Stechen schöne Frauen...

Um einiges besser als der sonst übliche Serienschund in der Glotze.


----------



## shadie (2. Juli 2015)

Also ich schaue es auch und finde es richtig gut, manche Folgen sind aber auch mal langweilig, kommt halt mal vor.

Wenn du aber "Aktion" suchst, bist du da falsch und solltest lieber was wie the walking dead schauen.

Wenn dich das Mit GoT und dem Ritterzeugs mal reizt kann man für 15 e schon mal zugreifen.


----------



## fxler (2. Juli 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Titten, Blut, Witz, Props, Story-Setting und alle sterben.



Damit hast du mein Interesse geweckt


----------



## HisN (2. Juli 2015)

Paradoxium schrieb:


> Ist dein Grund es anzuschauen oder soll das mir sagen dass du es nicht empfiehlst wegen Eintönigkeit? Mit letzterem wärst du der Erste



Es ist ein Grund es anzuschauen. Nicht umsonst hast es eine IMDB-Wertung weit jenseits der 8.0
Alle sterben ist mal was anderes. Freunde Dich nicht mit Deinem Lieblings-Charakter an. Er stirbt. Gibt eine ganz neue Erlebnisweise. Ich meine ... dass Dein Held überlebt, die Prinzessin rettet und den Drachen tötet ... 0815.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Juli 2015)

Ja......


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Juli 2015)

Ich finde GoT auch sehr gut ! Allerdings solltest du darauf vorbereitet sein, dass sich die ersten 2-3 Folgen ein bisschen ziehen finde ich. Aber sobald die Serie Fahrt aufgenommen hat ist sie wirklich sehr gut !


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juli 2015)

Ich liebe Cersei, diese verruchte Schalampe  der Gnom Tyrion ist Göttlich, diese arme Sau...


----------



## Imperat0r (2. Juli 2015)

Super Serie! Lohnt sich aufjedenfall anzuschauen! 

Alles vorhanden was das Männerherz begehrt


----------



## Paradoxium (2. Juli 2015)

Gut... Einen Streaminganbieter gibts nicht der das im Programm hat (Amazon, Netflix, watchever)?


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Juli 2015)

Beste Serie die ich je gesehen habe denke ich. Alles auf sehr hohem Nivea, von Dialogen bis zu den Effekten. Es ist kein Kinderkram sondern harter Erwachsenen Fantasy Mittelalter. 

Empfehel ich sehr.


----------



## Malkolm (2. Juli 2015)

Die Bücher sind richtig gut, die TV-Serie ist auch nicht schlecht, liegt aber meilenweit hinter den Büchern.


----------



## azzih (2. Juli 2015)

Sowohl Buch als auch Serie ist sehr empfehlenswert. Aber net für 15€ als Digitalversion, da gibts die erste Staffel öfter schon als dickes Bluray Paket für weniger Geld.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2015)

Wenn dich generell Bücher interessieren: Erst mal die Bücher lesen.

DANN würde ich mir die Serie angucken.


----------



## Nazzy (2. Juli 2015)

ohja, GoT ist mal kein 0815 "Quark", wo die Lieblinge immer davon kommen. Da sitzte öfters perplex vor dem TV und denkst dir " wtf", wollen die mich verarschen :>

Also ja, klare Empfehlung 




> Titten, Blut, Witz, Props, Story-Setting und alle sterben.



Hell Yeah


----------



## Paradoxium (2. Juli 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Sowohl Buch als auch Serie ist sehr empfehlenswert. Aber net für 15€ als Digitalversion, da gibts die erste Staffel öfter schon als dickes Bluray Paket für weniger Geld.



Wo ?
Retail für Bluray kostet 16,99,
die Digitalversion 15€ in HD.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2015)

Geilste Serie ever! Mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (2. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall!
Die Charaktere sind komplex und differenziert dargestellt, die Dialoge super, gut gefilmt, .....
Desweiteren hat sie etwas, was vielen anderen Serien fehlt: Rigorosität
absolut empfehlenswert, eine der besten Serien überhaupt


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

Komisch, also in meinem Freundeskreis empfehlen es nahezu ausnahmeslos alle, wie auch hier. Nur leider komme ich nicht dazu es zu schauen. Irgendwas mache ich falsch ^^


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Juli 2015)

Das beste an der Serie sind ohne Frage die Charaktäre. Dadurch bedingt ist die Serie sehr dialoglastig und zu Anfang etwas schwer zu verfolgen, da viele Charaktäre und Schauplätze eingeführt werden. Daher muss man in der ersten Staffel ein bisschen Durchhaltevermögen mitbringen (wie auch für Breaking Bad). Die tollen Schauwerte, die ungewöhnlich harte Fantasy-Mittelalterwelt und unerwartete Wendungen runden die Serie ab. Wenn man der Serie eine Change geben möchte, sollte man erst nach der ersten Staffel ein Urteil fällen.


----------

